# 9-CURRENT on VirtualBox



## Zare (Apr 27, 2011)

Installs ok, boots ok, when portsnap starts extracting snapshot, kernel crashes on VFS syscalls. Is it a known problem for this branch? Happens regardless of VT-x, APIC, number of processors, etc.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 27, 2011)

Zare said:
			
		

> Installs ok, boots ok, when portsnap starts extracting snapshot, kernel crashes on VFS syscalls. Is it a known problem for this branch? Happens regardless of VT-x, APIC, number of processors, etc.


Not at all. What snapshot are you using ?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2011)

What version of VirtualBox?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2011)

Zare said:
			
		

> Is it a known problem for this branch?


Yes, that's one of the risks of running -CURRENT.



> 24.5.1.1 What Is FreeBSD-CURRENT?
> 
> FreeBSD-CURRENT is the latest working sources for FreeBSD. This includes work in progress, experimental changes, and transitional mechanisms that might or might not be present in the next official release of the software. While many FreeBSD developers compile the FreeBSD-CURRENT source code daily, there are periods of time when the sources are not buildable. These problems are resolved as expeditiously as possible, but whether or not FreeBSD-CURRENT brings disaster or greatly desired functionality can be a matter of which exact moment you grabbed the source code in!


24.5 Tracking a Development Branch

Any particular reason you're not using a -RELEASE or -STABLE?


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 27, 2011)

That could be a problem with virtualization support.  I've had no such issues on bare hardware.


----------



## Zare (Apr 27, 2011)

Guest is 9.0-CURRENT-201101-i386. The host is Quad 6600, Windows 7 x64, VirtualBox 4.0.6 r71416.



> Yes, that's one of the risks of running -CURRENT



Of course, I just wanted to know if it was a known problem.



> Any particular reason you're not using a -RELEASE or -STABLE?



I'll be doing some kernel programming that's, hopefully, going to be stable for people to use right when 9 goes to -RELEASE. So tracking -CURRENT seems like a logical choice. 

...and the damned thing works now, without touching anything. I'll trace a problem next time it crashes.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 27, 2011)

@Zare,

It is not a known problem. As a matter of fact I have made many installations of that particular snapshot (the 64bit version) on virtual box. Try posting the kernel messages on the FreeBSD-Current mailing list.
Best Regards,

George


----------



## Zare (Apr 30, 2011)

I've emailed the developer that's working on lock order reversal issues inside the kernel. Marked as solved.


----------

